

Is Ember Data just unfinished or fundamentally broken? - nragaz
http://nragaz.com/post/41076138457/is-ember-data-just-unfinished-or-fundamentally-broken

======
bengillies
If Ember-Data isn't ready for production, and Ember is, then why is it in the
documentation on <http://emberjs.com>? Either it's ready to be used, and can
go in the official guides, or it isn't, and the guides should recommend
something that is ready to use.

~~~
nragaz
That's my feeling too - I've gotten a number of responses to the effect of
"well, there hasn't been a release" but the official line at conferences,
talks, and in the documentation is "this is the way to use Ember" so I think
that's a distinction without a difference.

------
dfltrmous
I'm facing a similar situation, and my big question is: What's the
alternative? Do I just roll my own REST layer on top of basic Ember objects or
has someone figured out a working alternative?

~~~
tmzt
ember-rest and ember-resource are two much simpler alternatives.

However, neither has the ambition or potential power of ember-data.
Transactions are becoming better defined, it's possible to attach a model to a
transaction much like you said and to commit that transaction independently of
any default transaction.

Ever other library I've looked at for this, and the roll-your-own solution
would require that you implement hacks like cloning an existing model before
editing, and won't actually gain you much.

Another thing to consider, while the adapter is called the RESTAdapter, it is
tightly coupled with a particular way of using Rails models. And
unfortunately, at least when I was considering this approach, replacing it
gets you back to the "roll-your-own" solution, so much of the state management
logic was actually in the RESTAdapter that using a different way to pack
multiple models required reimplementing it.

It would be nice if the store would support an API that can update a model
offline, or create a savable copy in a transaction, or handle a type of
master-master synchronization when connection was restored. It has definately
improved and the vision seems to be getting more concrete.

------
rxcfc
Certainly unfinished. Unlike Ember, Data hasn't had any releases. There's a
reason for this. We don't think it's stable enough to recommend to anyone
unwilling to do some hacking.

~~~
nragaz
For sure. To that end, I spend a lot of time reviewing issues and contributing
as best I can. From what I've seen, though, I'm not sure if it's even capable
of being finished in a way that makes sense.

~~~
rxcfc
I'm pretty confident in Yehuda and Tom's ability to figure things out. It's a
very difficult problem to solve, as evidenced by the slow pace of progress,
but I think it is a solvable one.

